# The new Pottermore



## Ireth (Jan 29, 2016)

Is anyone else having issues with logging in to the new Pottermore website? It won't recognize my email address or password, and I haven't gotten the password-reset email I requested yet either. :/


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

I might check it out and see if I have any trouble, IF we can finally pick our own usernames....?


----------



## Ireth (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeah, I ended up just making a new account and reclaiming my House and wand from the old one. Didn't want to bother with the new Sorting quiz. I like being a Hufflepuff. ^^


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

I can't remember that particular quiz, but I never found one that satisfied me until yesterday. Dx I can't stand the ones that base results on your favorite color and animal, have answers that obviously correlate with a certain house, and give Slytherin the "evil" choices. The one I found yesterday is more like a personality test and evaluates various qualities on a sliding scale, more like what I imagine the Sorting Hat actually considers. xD I don't think he cares whether kids prefer red or green.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't use it I know my grandmother loves it but she says since they  changed it she has had issues logging in.


----------



## Addison (Mar 9, 2016)

I've had issues logging in too. But apparently, I think, you put in your e-mail address instead of username now. 

But they completely changed the site! Why?! It was beautiful, immersive and had everything. Now it's confusing to navigate. I liked how you could zoom in and out of illustrations to see more. Either I'm doing something wrong or that piece of fun is gone. My kid brother tried and he is pissed at the new site. He said he can't find the potion room or find the dueling area. I had to make him happy by subjecting myself to a nerf war. I'll be heading back to the site, hopefully figure it out.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello my fellow _Harry Potter_ fans.

What happened to Pottermore? I used to visit the site every day and participate in loads of Dueling, but some time ago I decided to abandon it when they granted _one freaking million_ Points to Slytherin... and all because they won some kind of competition that was not even part of the Pottermore system.

I have not returned since then, many months ago...

What is the site like now? Do we need to create new usernames and get Sorted again? You seem quite disappointed by the new Pottermore, so I'll give it a try only if you recommend it to me.

I miss it sometimes, and I still have loads of Ravenclaw Pride =)


----------



## Amanita (Mar 9, 2016)

Disappointed is the right word. It's more like a promotion side for the new movies and stuff now. I also agree that it's pretty confusing now. 
I did register again and was sorted into Ravenclaw this time, no idea if everyone gets something else. There is an option to get your old account back but I haven't really checked it out. The account doesn't allow you to do much anymore so it's not really worth the time.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 9, 2016)

Agreed! I loved the old Pottermore. I mean, info about the books and such is fun, but I liked the interactive stuff best. Making potions was fun, and finding Galleons and other things in the Story section. I was so looking forward to the Deathly Hallows!


----------



## Addison (Mar 10, 2016)

I loved the old pottermore and miss it dearly. Lots more to do, we got to really discover and investigate the story. Also it was easier to navigate. I don't know who was responsible for the face-lift but, thanks for nothing.

Last night I discovered that you can still be sorted and get a wand but even the test is re-formatted so it looks different. This is like the internet version of "Invasion of the Body Snatchers".


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm scared to take the new sorting quiz, as it's resorted a ton of people I know. (Most notably, one of my friends went from Slytherin to Hufflepuff.) I really like being a Gryffindor but my personality also overlaps Ravenclaw and Slytherin, so better safe than sorry, I guess?

Other than that, new Pottermore feels less personal. I don't know...it just seems more focused on promotion and information than enriching your experience with the Wizarding World, like the old one did.


----------



## koen-hagens (Mar 16, 2016)

I think the new pottermore is good, but on other points it's, lets say not so good. One of the things that made me happy was the option to get your own account back, and when it didn't work I got so pissed, im still a Ravenclaw, but they changed my Beautiful Apple and Unicorn, 14 1/2 inches, slightly Springy to a Phoenix and poplar, still 14 1/2, and hard flexibility. No, that got me so mad .


----------

